# Amazon Sword help....



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got these the other day.... you could only see the tips of the tallest leaves in the package they came in... when I opened it I realized how bad off these were  so now I'm trying to nurse them back to health. My biggest question for you guys is... see those 2 leaves that are bruised? Are they going to die? Or will they come back? I guess I'm wondering it its like a house plant in the since that the damaged leaves could be slowing down the healing of the rest of the plant?
Sorry for what seems like a stupid question. I'm new here and haven't owned an aquarium for 3 years. Just getting back into it


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, and I wanted to add my husband pointed out I shouldn't have them in the tank while I see... do they are not with Vincent anymore


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone? I checked them when I came home from work and I found new growth on 2 out of 3 =D


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I know with the amazon swords you have to trim off leaves that are damaged/dying. It does slow down the growth for the rest of the plant. I have one in my tank and when I first got it, it started to melt and it seemed like it was dying. Sometimes AS are grown out of the water. So when you submerse them the leaves start to melt and die but it will start to grow under the water.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you  it has brightened up other then those 2 damaged leaves. I'll trim them off tonight when I get home from work. I think that's the only one that didn't have new growth. 

I really appreciate the reply. Thanks again


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Make sure to cut it off right by the root. And they are root feeders so get some fert tabs. It will grow better!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks  those bruised leaves were really looking pale today. Cut em off  these poor plants look pitiful, only one big leaf on 2 of them and 2 big ones on one :/ at least 2 have new growth. 
I appreciate the help


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I would definitely cut the bruised ones off. And they will start to get better looking. Just keep an eye on them!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

They are really taking off now  there is 2 or 3 new lil leaves on each plant now. I went to the pet store today to look at more plants... think I'm gonna ditch the plastic ones and go with only live plants. Vincent seems to like them better and they look so much better!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad they are growing! I love the look of live plants in the tank! All my tanks have live plants. I don't have any fake ones. Lol. And my favorite plant is the Anubias. Dwarf hair grass is pretty looking too!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey again  so... about that Dwarf hair grass (lol) can it grow well in gravel? I found some at Petco. Was so pretty I had to get it. As I'm sure you know it floats, so I anchored it down by tying each piece to a rock.
My amazon swords are looking great BTW! 








Look at all that new growth!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I have mine in the gravel and sand. It seems to be doing just fine. And yay on your Amazon Sword! I'm glad it's growing! I'm planing on getting some more soon! 
Let me know how the hairgrass does tired onto the rock!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be sure to let you know... I'm working on my new 5.5 gal I bought Monday. Got all the plants I want to put into it, just waiting on my driftwood to come (can you believe I could only find fake driftwood at the 3 pet stores in town? And to top it off the fake ones were more expensive then the real ones online!) in and I'm ready to scape it  I'll post a picture when its finished!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

dwarf hair grass are also root feeders,they do better in fine substrates.if you want a carpet effect you will need to separate it into smaller bunches.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I already separated it into 6 pieces. The carpet is what I had in mind. I'm back and forth on wanting it across the entire floor. I think it'd look awesome but I'm not sure how I would clean it?
Oh and, the fact that I have the heater that goes under the gravel... I'm not sure how that would work either, I was thinking I could find a flat rock the size of the heater so the grass can't try to grow over the heater?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1 sandy bottom
better if you can find the patience to separate them into individual nodes and plant those spaced a little apart... if not three or four nodes together is okay too. Newly bought Hair grass doesn't do too well when over crowded. The new roots need to establish in a new substrate: environment  generally speaking this transition happens a lot smoother if the plant were given enough room to develop new roots and such


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

aokashi said:


> ^+1 sandy bottom
> better if you can find the patience to separate them into individual nodes and plant those spaced a little apart... if not three or four nodes together is okay too. Newly bought Hair grass doesn't do too well when over crowded. The new roots need to establish in a new substrate: environment  generally speaking this transition happens a lot smoother if the plant were given enough room to develop new roots and such
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So these chunks are way to big huh? It came in a one inch by like 4inch solid chunk. It was yellowish in the middle...

















I was afraid of hurting them but pulling them apart to much...


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a picture of all the lil chunks... I guess I had a few more then 6. I was pretty tired when I was anchoring them down last night lol










I can't wait for my driftwood to get in so I can scape it


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they are a little big ^_^ but the should do ok like that

it does take a while to unravel a clump of haigrass. most of it is all part of thr one piece ^_^


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

So I'm back with another question... 









Notice the stuff hanging off from the plants, and its like the water has a hazy yellow green. It's all over the glass too. Could that be from the root tabs or is this the good bacteria I'm looking for? Or is this bad and needs to be cleaned out? Everything seems to be growing well and is nice in color. Thanks in advanced 
-Christin


----------

